# [WORLD ERROR] emerge --update --newuse --deep (solucionado)

## sefirotsama

Desde que instalÃ© ciertas aplicaciones de algÃºn layman (en concreto del de kde) no puedo hacer emerge --update --newuse --deep world. Removi los paquetes y lo desactivÃ© (pq intentava bajarse paquetes que no podia sincronizar y demas) y ahora todavia no puedo actualizar correctamente todo el sistema (pretendo limpiarlo con un emerge --depclean y ese es el requisito previo)

```
localhost sefirot # emerge --update --newuse --deep world

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5', 'merge')

('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/quanta-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-themes/baghira-0.8', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Me sigue diciendo lo mismo a pesar de haber desinstalado el =libkonq-3.5.5 y haver intentado mil cosas.

Alguien puede orientarme un poco hacia donde debo tirar?

----------

## Cereza

Pues ese error dice que hay varias versiones de mismos programas que pretenden ser instaladas con el emerge --update --newuse --deep world, kdelibs parece, también dice que pudes enmascarar las versiones duplicadas usando package.mask.

Creo que tu problema se solucionaría añandiendo a tu archivo package.mask:

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10

=kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5

Y despues vuelves a intentar emerge --update --newuse --deep world

Si eso lo solucionase yo además actualizaría portage y tus overlays, y despues limpiaría con emerge --depclean y revdep-rebuildLast edited by Cereza on Tue Jun 05, 2007 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sefirotsama

Lo que me veo es que es por la actualizaciÃ³n a kdelibs 3.5.7 teniendo paquetes todavia del 3.5.5 que no se han actualizado (por inestables o lo que sea).

Si emmascaro el libkonq 3.5.5 i kdelibs 3.5.5

No em deja actualizar diciendome que son requisitos para konqueror 3.5.5 aunque lo que me interesa es hacer el UPGRADE al 3.5.7

```
localhost sefirot # emerge --update --newuse --deep world

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/konqueror-3.5.5" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-themes/baghira

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

----------

## Cereza

Entonces lo ideal es que actualices portage para que todos tus ebuilds de kde sean ya 3.5.7, o si quieres kde por layman asegurate de que sean overlays actualizados a dicha versión (yo uso xeffects y sus ebuilds de kde son ya 3.5.7, pero portage tiene que estar al día porque xeffects no tiene ebuilds para todas las aplicaciones kde)

----------

## sefirotsama

Es eso que lo tengo actualizado pero en amd64 es "~inestable" y deberia hacerlo todo de esa manera.

El caso es que actualizo casi cada dia.

MaÃ±ana a ver si encuentro un momento para ello...

----------

## i92guboj

```
localhost sefirot # emerge --update --newuse --deep world

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5', 'merge')

('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/quanta-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-themes/baghira-0.8', 'nomerge')

```

Esto significa, que kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 (necesario para libkonq-3.5.5), no se puede instalar junto con kdelibs-3.5.7 (requerido por quanta y baghira). Lo que no se es por qué está intentando hacer eso. Aunque si puede intuir que se trata de algún eclass defectuoso en ese overlay. Yo, personalmente, eliminaría dicho overlay, y añadiría en su lugar el overlay xeffects. Los ebuilds de kde de ese overlay (parcheados con los extras pertty, via use flag) funcionan bien.

No creo que usando un mask lo resuelvas. Todo lo más, te dirá que el paquete X requerido por Y está enmascarado o no existe. Y tampoco te dejará seguir.

----------

## sefirotsama

Por ahora mi teoria es que parte de las versiones 3.5.7 estan como inestables o no testeadas y que por eso no suben todos los paquetes... imagino que o marco dichos paquetes en el package.keywords o bien me bajo a la 3.5.5 (cosa que prefiero no hacer)

----------

## sefirotsama

Por el momento voy a hacer esto (tengo activados xeffects y custom-kernels)

```
layman --sync-all &&emerge -av world
```

Una vez superada la prueba pasaré de nuevo a por el error (aunque no me sincroniza con la lista pero bueno sera la conexión)

----------

## Cereza

Sin kde 3.5.7 en portage no vas a poder emergerlo desde overlays, porque no lo contienen completo:

```
$ ls /var/portage/local/xeffects/trunk/kde-base/

kcontrol  kdesktop  kicker     konsole    libkonq

kdelibs   kdm       konqueror  ksmserver

$ ls /var/portage/local/xeffects/trunk/kde-misc/

autostart        kxdocker-arpmanager    kxdocker-gpipe

kcometen3        kxdocker-bluetooth     kxdocker-gthrottle

kfile_wine       kxdocker-configurator  kxdocker-gtrash

kio-resources    kxdocker-dcop          kxdocker-i18n

kio-wine         kxdocker-gaclock       kxdocker-mountmanager

knetworkmanager  kxdocker-gamarok       kxdocker-networker

krd              kxdocker-gapager       kxdocker-resources

kwine            kxdocker-gbattery      kxdocker-taskmanager

kwinedcop        kxdocker-gdate         kxdocker-thememanager

kwine-meta       kxdocker-gipcontrack   kxdocker-trayiconlogger

kwine_startmenu  kxdocker-gmail         kxdocker-wizard

kwinetools       kxdocker-gmount        taskbar-compiz

kxdocker         kxdocker-gnetio
```

Solo con eso no puedes emergerlo si en portage no está el resto, creo que lo único que puedes hacer es quitar esos overlays y esperar a que kde 3.5.7 esté en la rama estable de portage, o desenmascarar kde 3.5.7 de portage si es que está así (O si estuvieras dispuesto, usar inestable)

----------

## sefirotsama

EL caso es que cada vez que intento solucionar algo emergiendo un paquete "viejo" del 3.5.5 me machaca el kdelibs 3.5.7 en lugar de instalarlo en una ranura a parte que es lo que quiero hacer.

Si pudiera instalar en ranuras se solucionaria...

Ahora he instalado la versiones =*3.5.5 intentando meterlo en un nuevo slot (sin conseguirlo pq me ha borrado el 3.5.7, menuda putada).

Me muestra:

```
('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-3.5.5', 'merge')

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/quanta-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-themes/baghira-0.8', 'nomerge')

```

----------

## i92guboj

Kde puede instalarse en slots pero no con versiones que se varíen tan poco. Es posible instalar 3.4.x y 3.5.y, pero no 3.5.x y 3.5.y.

----------

## sefirotsama

Ya he encontrado la solución.

El error era mio y no de portage.... Para instalar un elemento de un overlay necesité desenmascarar las kdelibs 3.5.7, por lo tanto me subió la versión de las kdelib a 3.5.7 y a raiz de eso me vinieron las consecuencias.

El ultimo estable según portage eran kdelibs 3.5.5 y no el 3.5.7 como creía yo. Lo he solucionado leyéndome el packages.umask y el packages.keywords que hacia tiempo que no revisaba.

Por lo tanto, cuando pasa una cosa de esas, primero mira que no hayas desenmascarado un paquete considerado no estable y requiera más paquetes inestables.

----------

